#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  How much will this lifestyle cost?

## YoungGun

Hi everybody, I'm 19 and these are the things I want when I come to live in Bangkok for 6 months- 1 year

 a 1 br with a modern/ european interior, furnished
 a maid every week
 a motorcycle (upkeep, gas etc.)
 to eat meat at every meal, doesn't have to be western style
 a private language tutor for 2 hours/week
 hobby lessons- martial arts, cooking... not all at once, one at a time
 bars/clubs 2x a week, again doesn't have to be ex-pat, just friendly and lively places



 Could this all be had for 1200 USD/ month or will it take more?

----------


## Fondles

What do you plan on doing for a Visa ???

40k a month is doable, pretty tight though, as suggested to you on ThaiVisa, 2000USD would be a slighty more "comfortable" figure.

----------


## YoungGun

What's the Visa process?

----------


## blackgang

When I was wanting to live the life you are talking about and was working foreign jobs and spending time in BKK doing those very things it was costing me $1200 a week and sometimes a day, depending how late in the day I would get rolled.

So as Tuk Tuk says if $1200 is it for you per month, keep flipping them burgers dude.

----------


## YoungGun

Please elaborate on that seeing how your estimate of 4800 USD/month is astronomically higher than any I've heard so far...
And as far as spending 1200 in one day, that's just not me, I have far more self control than that and to be honest, I can't even imagine what I could possibly spend that much on

----------


## YoungGun

Lol, if you spend so much time on a forum dedicated to spreading info about visiting and living in Thailand that you have posts from 700-multi thousands, yet you scoff at somebody who asks you to share your experience, then I'd say that makes you a bit of an elitist, and yes a bit of a joke. 

And again, please elaborate on this 1200/week concept. After some revision, and leaning towards the high side, my current estimates below

- a 1 br with a modern/ european interior, furnished
15,000 per month plus another 5k for utilities, internet, etc.

- a maid every week
2000/month

- a motorcycle (upkeep, gas etc.)
 1000 per month 

-Food
15,000 per month

- a private language tutor every week
2000 per month

- hobby lessons- martial arts, cooking... not all at once, one at a time
5,000 per month, maybe less, maybe more, depending on the class

bars/clubs 2x a week
1000 per evening, this is being smart and pre-gaming with local liquor   Call it 8000 per month.

Random Expenses- trinkets, misc.
1000/month

Baht- 53,000
USD- 1600

What here is so off that it would entail a x3 multiplication?

----------


## blackgang

> I have no way of knowing if it would be more viable to apply for a retirement visa and cancel prematurely,


Check out some Google sites for Thai Visas and then see what you quailify for, not many in Thaiand. and if you are only bringing 1200 dollars the cops will have that in the first hour when they catch ypu with a beer, if the ladyboys do not beat them to it.
And I hope you like older women because all of em got to be older than that to work legal.
Maybe Lot Toy And Lars can take you out on a knickers photo night and introduce you to some class..

----------


## tuktukdriver

I've seen young guys in both Thailand and the Philippines trying to live on peanuts and I just don't get it. Why waste your time in a 3rd world country when you should be in your home country making money. It gets really pathetic at times. I was in the Phils recently and saw some young guy come into my hotel asking if he could use the internet for a few minutes. Staff said, "no, there is an internet cafe acros the street". LOL...guy didn't have 10 pesos(20 cents).

----------


## YoungGun

I agree, tuktuk, that it's foolish to come if you can't even afford some internet. According to most on the internet though, 1200-1500 USD is far from peanuts in the Phils/ Thailand.. quite the opposite, in fact many think it affords a comfortable semi-western lifestyle. But rediculous bar tabs, prostitutes, and expensive dinners out is not what draws me or what I expect. I just want to live decently in a cheap country for a while, where I can soak up the culture, learn as much of the language as I can, and have some fun while I'm at it.

And blackgang- why would the cops fine me for drinking? the drinking age is 18.  And in all honesty, I have no interest in hookers. I'm 19, in great shape, and attractive. I have no reason to pay for sex.

----------


## blackgang

> a motorcycle (upkeep, gas etc.) 1000 per month


It will cost you at least 3k to rent that Mocy, then keep it running and how about the damage when you return it, do you think they eat that??

Most of your estimates are just so much smoke, and if you get caught with any of that then $12,000 a month ain't gonna be enough.

Do what I did, travel in the Merchant Marine, got a bunk and 3 squares a day, a job and transport to foreign and exotic places,, only thing is now it don't take days , week or months to get in and out, but just hours and so don't even give you time to get drunk enough to get layed even one time.

----------


## Panda

> 40k a month is doable, pretty tight though, as suggested to you on ThaiVisa, 2000USD would be a slighty more "comfortable" figure.


Agree its doable, but on a tight budget.
I am sure there are many expats doing it on similar money. In fact I know one retired expat in Bangkok doing it comfortably on less.

Alcohol and women are what would blow the budget out of the water if you drink and expect to indulge in rented pussy. Those 2 things could easily add another 40,000 Baht to your budget.

You may be expected to pay for own electricity and water at jacked up prices in a rented condo.
Then there's laundry, personal items and transport ( I wouldn't be riding a motorcycle around Bangkok at night, especially after a night at the pub).

----------


## YoungGun

Blackgang I don't know what Maserati you're talking about.. as I already said I don't come here wanting to live lavish, just to live well, have fun, and lean alot. I'm not going through a midlife crisis nor do I have any desire for hookers.

Are you telling me that in your experience, there is no such thing as dating in Thailand? Instead there's only sex-for-money with white guys? 

I intend on buying a cheap moped/motorcycle and selling it upon departuree, and Panda bringsup a good point about drunk driving and late night streets, duly noted.

I have no idea what this means
"Most of your estimates are just so much smoke, and if you get caught with any of that then $12,000 a month ain't gonna be enough."

Would you mind shedding some specific light on the areas of my budget you think are unrealistic? 
Also, get caught with what exactly?
I've thought about joining a service in order to see the world cheaply, but Idecided to go for undergrad instead. And I run an online business, so I figure I can probably afford to take 6 months- a year in a cheap country as a break to gather my goals and focuses. I'm still in the beginning phase of my research, so far Phils and Thailand seem affordable. Any other ideas feel free to mention.

And Sdigit, though I haven't been to Thailand, I find it hard to belive that there are no girls my age who might actually be genuinely interested in an exotic guy their age, who's independant and bright. Could be wrong  :Wink:

----------


## crippen

Quote-
How much will this lifestyle cost?

The Ladies will take all you have with you. :sexy:

----------


## Stinky

> And Sdigit, though I haven't been to Thailand, I find it hard to belive that there are no girls my age who might actually be genuinely interested in an exotic guy their age, who's independant and bright. Could be wrong


You sound as if you've made your mind up to go and I wish you all the luck in the world,
but don't for a minute think its about anything else other than money.

Sure you'll be spun a line or two about how they're not interested in you for money and how much they love you, but it is just that,,, a line.

Do yourself a favour and save at least some stash money, get of jail fund, some financial backup of some kind to get you out of the shit.

And *DONT!* whatever you do give it all away to a girl who you think loves you.

All the best mate  :Smile:

----------


## blackgang

> And Sdigit, though I haven't been to Thailand, I find it hard to belive that there are no girls my age who might actually be genuinely interested in an exotic guy their age, who's independant and bright. Could be wrong


Thai are one of the most racist peoples on the planet.
To a Thai girl, an Exotic guy is one who drives a Porsche 911 Turbo and who's father is a top owner of Toyota of Thailand, or the 60 year old brother of the king of saudi. not some raggedy assed kid living in a cold water walkup on $1200 a month, shit she can find a TEFLer who makes more than that.

----------


## YoungGun

Sdigit, my mind isn't made up, I'm still doing research here. Might not be Thailand, could be Uruguay, Brazil, or Phils. I'm trying to compare you see... Thanks for the well wishes man  :Smile: 

Blackgang, thanks for your insight. I hear you loud and clear. If my other research confirms your thoughts then I'll probably nix Thailand.

----------


## raycarey

OP-

don't pay any attention to the bitter geriatrics here.  life has passed them by, and they're stumbling awkwardly towards the end.

i knew a guy a couple of years ago who was about 20 or 21, and he didn't have a lot of money....in fact, i think he was broke most of the time.  but he had scores of extremely good looking university girls following him around like puppy dogs....and he's not the most handsome guy around either.

20 something women want to go out with 20 something men....if they can't find any, some will hold their noses and take the money from delusional old timers.

i have no idea if 1200 is enough for you to live on (each person is different) but if you're even marginally good looking, don't worry about the dating scene.

----------


## Stinky

> Sdigit, my mind isn't made up, I'm still doing research here. Might not be Thailand, could be Uruguay, Brazil, or Phils. I'm trying to compare you see... Thanks for the well wishes man


Phills is more expensive than Thailand, Brazil even more so, Uruguay? no idea

If you were to settle down on one Island in the Phills and not travel about to much it would be more doable, chicks are more pricey but you might be able to spin a line and find something to squelch with.

The Island of Panglao in Bohol is a cheep place to stay if you are renting long term and fantastic beaches too

----------


## superman

> i knew a guy a couple of years ago who was about 21 or 22, and he didn't have alot of money....in fact, he was skint. but he had scores of extremely good looking university girls following him around like puppy dogs....and he's not the most handsome guy around either.


He may not have had any money but he's still the ticket to get them a better life.

----------


## raycarey

> He may not have had any money but he's still the ticket to get them a better life.


perhaps for some.

but the impression i got was that they were interested in him simply because he's a foreigner....they could show him off to their friends.

shallow, i know...but i don't think he cared why they liked him.  

as i posted, if the OP is even average in the looks department, he'll do fine.

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by YoungGun
> 
> 
>  
> And Sdigit, though I haven't been to Thailand, I find it hard to belive that there are no girls my age who might actually be genuinely interested in an exotic guy their age, who's independant and bright. Could be wrong 
> 
> 
> You sound as if you've made your mind up to go and I wish you all the luck in the world,
> but don't for a minute think its about anything else other than money.
> ...


Good advice. Always have an escape plan/funds if things go wrong.

----------


## Stinky

> 20 something women want to go out with 20 something men....if they can't find any, some will hold their noses and take the money from delusional old timers.


So it is about the money then,, just as long as we're on the same page  :Smile: 




> i have no idea if 1200 is enough for you to live on (each person is different) but if you're even marginally good looking, don't worry about the dating scene.


But money is the main issue here and 1200 baht a day just isn't realistic (imho), he's a young lad and he's gonna want to have his good times,,, as you well know good times cost in Thailand  :Smile:

----------


## Panda

> OP-
> 
> don't pay any attention to the bitter geriatrics here. life has passed them by, and they're stumbling awkwardly towards the end.
> 
> i knew a guy a couple of years ago who was about 20 or 21, and he didn't have a lot of money....in fact, i think he was broke most of the time. but he had scores of extremely good looking university girls following him around like puppy dogs....and he's not the most handsome guy around either.
> 
> 20 something women want to go out with 20 something men....if they can't find any, some will hold their noses and take the money from delusional old timers.
> .


Quite true. Took my daughter and her 20 year old boyfriend on a trip to LOS a few years back and the girls were swooning over him everywhere we went. Not bar girls either. Not all the young women in Thailand are prostitutes.

----------


## YoungGun

Ray and Panda, that is more what I imagined.. not just out of optimism but from a conventional/ common sense standpoint: if there are thousands of girls my age and I'm decent looking, and friendly, then it'd seem absurd that I would have to _pay_ for a girlfriend.

And their motivation doesn't really matter a lot to me.. Hell I'm only staying for a year max. I'm not looking for love or even a serious relationship. I'm just looking for a good time, so maybe if the girls just want to show me off to their friends it's all for the better and I don't have to break their hearts  :Wink: 

And Sdigit, again, can you please be specific?? Everybody keeps saying it's not enough, however no body has actually taken me up on looking over my budget (posted on page 1 of this thread) and pointing out any errors in it.

----------


## aging one

transportation is gonna run you 5 times what you posted. You have budgeted nothing for trips, or just weekend escapes. Are you gonna have any insurance coverage? Money to pay for visa trips as well.

----------


## Fondles

Assuming your on Tourist visa's add another 1500b per month for your Visa, this price will increase after the 4th of march.

----------


## YoungGun

AO- Please elaborate. Why will it cost 5x more? Visa trips= 2000/go. Basically marginal if they're once every 3 months. And why would I want to take weekend trips or leave? 1600 is my budget, but it's certainly not an all out limit. When I take a week long trip to the Phils or Malaysia I'll be able to spend 400 without breaking the bank.


Fondles- thanks for the info, this is important to consider

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Hi everybody, I'm 19 and these are the things I want when I come to live in Bangkok for 6 months- 1 year
> 
> a 1 br with a modern/ european interior, furnished
> a maid every week
> a motorcycle (upkeep, gas etc.)
> to eat meat at every meal, doesn't have to be western style
> a private language tutor for 2 hours/week
> hobby lessons- martial arts, cooking... not all at once, one at a time
> bars/clubs 2x a week, again doesn't have to be ex-pat, just friendly and lively places
> ...


You can live on that with no problems, forget the i've lived here for some years and own the place people!

As long as you don't intend on drinking at the major places to often that charge western prices you will be fine.  You kind find good bars selling a local prices.

As for your visa, if you can, try applying for a Non 'O' multi with which you will have a year of use.  Not sure of your country but in the UK it's easy.

As for the pussies bigging themselves up on $1400 a day, it's best best to let them flow through like a fart.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I know a young dude here (Cali Kid) who was beating the chicks off with a shitty stick. But, he could speak Thai pretty well and that really does make a difference unless you intend to stay in a shit-hole like Pattaya where they only want you for your money unless you intend to marry them and take them back to Farangistan.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Oh, and Merry Christmas.

----------


## Fondles

Rather than a Non immi O visa maybe grab an ED visa instead, considering your planning on learning the lingo.

----------


## YoungGun

Sound advice JJ, thanks. 

And like I said, Id really be selling myself short if I hung around a lot of Westerner bars, and didn't make an all out effort to learn to effectively communicate.. It seems like a lot of people responding haven't read or interpreted what I've already said, but instead are superimposing their own fantasies and throwing a fit that I think I can be happy in my own, cheaper reality.

Merry Xmas to you as well!!!

----------


## raycarey

> I know a young dude here (Cali Kid) who was beating the chicks off with a shitty stick. But, he could speak Thai pretty well and that really does make a difference


i'd bet this is the best advice you're going to get on this thread.

once you've made up your mind to come to thailand, buy a thai language book/course that very same day to start learning vocabulary and useful expressions....and as you've mentioned, once you're here, work on improving your thai as much as possible.

----------


## aging one

Used motorcycle 25,000 baht, insurance, oil and petrol 1000 baht a month. 4 or 5 months when its pissing down rain and you will have to take some taxis.

Everybody gets a way for the weekend we have great beaches just a few hours drive away. You have the beaches of the south the mountains of the north and north east here as well. Its not just Bangkok.

----------


## YoungGun

Ray, I'm looking into Rosetta Stone.

Aging One, to be honest I can't imagine wanting to leave the city for the beach every weekend, maybe once/month, but I've grown up on the beach and not the city. I look forward to getting to know all the nooks, cranies, and niches of BKK

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Sound advice JJ, thanks. 
> 
> And like I said, Id really be selling myself short if I hung around a lot of Westerner bars, and didn't make an all out effort to learn to effectively communicate.. It seems like a lot of people responding haven't read or interpreted what I've already said, but instead are superimposing their own fantasies and throwing a fit that I think I can be happy in my own, cheaper reality.
> 
> Merry Xmas to you as well!!!


One thing.  Regarding your visa and your age it might be difficult to obtain a Non 'O' depending on your country.  Your best bet might be to obtian a tourist visa, then when here registering at a language school who will sort your education visa out.  Cost is around 20,000bht for the year visa and language tuition.  From what i have read the government is looking into the E visa and may make it more difficult to obtain.  Also, if you do acquire one, you need to make sure you attend the classes as you can be reported and have your visa cancelled.

Depending on what you want to do, a tourist visa should surfice if you don't intend to stay longer than a year.

----------


## Panda

> Blackgang I don't know what Maserati you're talking about.. as I already said I don't come here wanting to live lavish, just to live well, have fun, and lean alot. I'm not going through a midlife crisis nor do I have any desire for hookers.
> 
> Are you telling me that in your experience, there is no such thing as dating in Thailand? Instead there's only sex-for-money with white guys? 
> 
> I intend on buying a cheap moped/motorcycle and selling it upon departuree, and Panda bringsup a good point about drunk driving and late night streets, duly noted.
> 
> I have no idea what this means
> "Most of your estimates are just so much smoke, and if you get caught with any of that then $12,000 a month ain't gonna be enough."
> 
> ...


I think BG means that the legal drinking age in Thailand is 20.

Also I would give up on the motorcycle idea for Bangkok. What road rules that are given little notice by the locals. A high fatality rate on Thai roads, especially on motorcycles. Newcomers are particularly at risk. 
While on the subject of injuries, make sure you get some good travel insurance with a repatriation clause in there.

It may take you a few weeks to find a suitable condo close to transport. So a hotel will cost a little more. But if you can find a place close to public transport it could save you a bundle on taxis later on.

You wont have any trouble attracting attention from young women in your age group. The most forward girls may well be hookers (some part time) though. Age of consent is 18. Just be polite and smile a lot. If they are a little shy to start with its probably a good sign they are not a hooker or a scammer.
Many scams for the uninitiated in Thailand ranging from Tut Tut drivers, corrupt cops to some very convincing transvestites. Thais are not always that honest if they know you are a first time tourist. Best get a copy of Lonely Planet for some background. They have an internet site too, but mainly for backpackers.

If 19 is old enough to go off to war and die for your country, its old enough to take your chances in Bangkok.

----------


## aging one

Was not talking every weekend dude. Once every 6 weeks or two months is fine. Then you will want to hit the beaches of the south. Even with air asia it adds up.  Dont you think you would like to see the North and North East if you are going to stay a year?  Just about everywhere in Thailand is a one day drive or a short flight.

----------


## Fondles

you will also need a licence to ride the scooter, make sure to bring an international drivers permit, assuming you have a bike license on your home country of course.

----------


## YoungGun

Panda I'll look into cars, probably something small and gas efficient- doesn't need to be sporty. I figure the best way to find lodging is to stay in a hotel and get in touch with some ex-pats so they can show me around and put me in touch with good resources for a car/ housing.

Aging One- I absolutely do want to see Thailand at large.. a car over a motorcycle is making more and more sense.

----------


## Fondles

Cars are expensive here, budget atleast 120,000b for knock about cheapie.

----------


## aging one

But you need to know one thing. My wife just sold her old Toyota Altis. Now it was 8 years old and had 160,000 miles on it. Truthfully because of the high price of cars and resale values she got 390,000 baht for it. Almost 12,000 dollars. Cars are very expensive here. She paid just under 40,000 us for her new Camry.

----------


## Stinky

> And Sdigit, again, can you please be specific?? Everybody keeps saying it's not enough, however no body has actually taken me up on looking over my budget (posted on page 1 of this thread) and pointing out any errors in it.


 
Ok lets look at what you want.

You want to live for cheap but you want 
A maid.........................don't need one, lazy sod  :Smile: 
Martial arts classes.......don't need them
Language classes..........talk to the bar girls and buy a book
A western style room.....go bargain basement, only gonna sleep and fuck in it
Eat well.......................Eat at the markets, more authentic anyway
Go clubbing..................What you got against baby seals anyway  :Smile:  seriously though, live on 500baht for three days and you've saved enough money to go clubbing

You can do it on the money you have but you cant have all the little comforts of life too  :Smile:

----------


## Jesus Jones

^ you can stay in some nice clean places for around 6-8k a month on the outskirts.  5 mins taxi ride to the center.  If you want to stay in the center then double or triple it.

----------


## Stinky

> ^ you can stay in some nice clean places for around 6-8k a month on the outskirts. 5 mins taxi ride to the center. If you want to stay in the center then double or triple it.


Very true Jesus Jones, and living amongst the great unwashed migh bring his Thai along too

----------


## YoungGun

DAMN cars sure are expensive! That's something I'll just have to think about. Maybe exclusive use of public transpo and taxis when needed is the way to go for me.

Sdigit
A maid- youre right that is defiantly an unneeded expense.

Martial arts classes/hobby classes- I don't plan on attending uni while in BKK so I need some kind of focus. I've always been interested in martial arts.. also interested in cooking classes, which I could probably get cheap from the right women, OR I might be able to offer free labor to a street vendor in exchange for teaching me how to work.

Western Room- I might be willing to compromise as long as it's not an utter shithole. JJ, do you mind posting a link to the kind of place you're talking about? what website do you typically use for classifieds?

Eating- I actually want to avoid western food and adapt to local cuisine. To me eating well simply means a significant portion of protein (40 grams) at every meal.

Clubbing- That's a good idea and defietly something I can see myself doing.

----------


## Stinky

Free labour  :rofl:   You'll get banged up for sure mate

----------


## YoungGun

Oh well, can't blame my enterprising spirit ;p

----------


## aging one

> 5 mins taxi ride to the center


From where on the outskirts. Sukumvit 23? :Smile:  Anything but the MRT or the skytrain and you never know how long it will take to get somewhere.

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> 5 mins taxi ride to the center
> 
> 
> From where on the outskirts. Sukumvit 23? Anything but the MRT or the skytrain and you never know how long it will take to get somewhere.


I live in Sathupradit.  During the day to travel to work it takes an hour approx.  In the evening 5-10 mins no more by taxi to get to Londoner for instance.  The nearest BTS is Chong Nonsri i believe.

----------


## Jesus Jones

> DAMN cars sure are expensive! That's something I'll just have to think about. Maybe exclusive use of public transpo and taxis when needed is the way to go for me.
> 
> Sdigit
> A maid- youre right that is defiantly an unneeded expense.
> 
> Martial arts classes/hobby classes- I don't plan on attending uni while in BKK so I need some kind of focus. I've always been interested in martial arts.. also interested in cooking classes, which I could probably get cheap from the right women, OR I might be able to offer free labor to a street vendor in exchange for teaching me how to work.
> 
> Western Room- I might be willing to compromise as long as it's not an utter shithole. JJ, do you mind posting a link to the kind of place you're talking about? what website do you typically use for classifieds?
> 
> ...


http://www.yannawa.populus.ch/

I live here for 6 months.  It has badminton courts and a small outdoor gym.  Very clean and there is a maid service that charges 50bht to clean a room.  Top floors are 7500k and below 6-7k i believe.

----------


## YoungGun

Thanks JJ  :Smile:  In order to save money though, and because I like cooking, I really want at least a rudimentary kitchen. I'll sacrifice on Western appeal (though that place has tons of it), but not a stove and fridge. Do you know of any good links for housing resources?

Sdigit, Merry Xmas you to. By festive green do you mean a joint? LOL enjoy your thai sticks  :Wink:  but I'd rather have a gin and tonic.

----------


## aging one

You will not find a kitchen in that apartment being offered. I would wager its a large studio as well. Often you can put a one or two burner cooker out on your balcony.

looks like its 310 sq feet or 31 sq meters. 

And I would agree you could make it from Chong Nonsi to the Londoner in 10 to 15 minutes any day of the week save Friday after say 7:30 pm.

----------


## YoungGun

Good call, Aging, that would suffice for me. they actually rent fridges for 400 extra/month. But it costs 7500-15,000 not 6-7500.

----------


## Slipstream

> Lol, that's ok, but thanks for the advice. Hopefully you can someday find better things to do with your time than make negative quips on the internet Christmas morning.. hahah if not then have fun in Thailand- you're clearly making the most of it!


You kinda get used to the negative, toxic-types on TD, it's a tradition with some of the old guard on here.  
I just copped some toxic waste this fine Christmas day but my ignore trigger finger usually see's them off  :Very Happy: 

I think about $2000 should see you right for that lifestyle, but you haven't said whereabouts in Thailand you'll be.
If you're in Bangkok expect your outgoings to be more so than the provinces...

----------


## YoungGun

Yes I was thinking BKK.. where's the ignore button  :Wink:  ?

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Lol, if you spend so much time on a forum dedicated to spreading info about visiting and living in Thailand that you have posts from 700-multi thousands, yet you scoff at somebody who asks you to share your experience, then I'd say that makes you a bit of an elitist, and yes a bit of a joke. 
> 
> And again, please elaborate on this 1200/week concept. After some revision, and leaning towards the high side, my current estimates below
> 
> - a 1 br with a modern/ european interior, furnished
> 15,000 per month plus another 5k for utilities, internet, etc.
> 
> - a maid every week
> 2000/month
> ...


excuse me, but I don't see any expense budgeted for whores .... because if you don't come here for the whores, what the hell are you coming for ?  :Confused:

----------


## aging one

So you could live in a hotel room for a year? That was my first shock here. Walking up and down the sois looking for a cool place. Walk in the living room is great, open a door thinking it would be a bedroom nope its the bathroom. Open where I think the bathroom should be and its a balcony.  One square room and at that size cant even be divided by a book shelf. It blew my mind as I was coming from a smaller one bedroom in SF. But it was 700 sq feet.  Now this was before you were born but I found a great place by walking. 44 sq meters one small bedroom and a very small kitchen.  I was shocked they wanted 4,800 a month for it. But I took it.  Lasted a year and a half there before I married and bought the first place.  

 At the place you are looking at you get two rooms for the higher price.

----------


## Slipstream

> Originally Posted by YoungGun
> 
> 
> Lol, if you spend so much time on a forum dedicated to spreading info about visiting and living in Thailand that you have posts from 700-multi thousands, yet you scoff at somebody who asks you to share your experience, then I'd say that makes you a bit of an elitist, and yes a bit of a joke. 
> 
> And again, please elaborate on this 1200/week concept. After some revision, and leaning towards the high side, my current estimates below
> 
> - a 1 br with a modern/ european interior, furnished
> 15,000 per month plus another 5k for utilities, internet, etc.
> ...


Wanderlust!

Adventure, the temples and meeting all the cool expats out there  :Smile: 
And the women too of course, not just the BGs...

----------


## wefearourdespot

anyway, answering to your question, 1,200 $ = 39,600 baht/month, that's twice the pay of a bank worker here so they will be surely enough if you are flexible about accomodation, food, and so on. Problem is , how much are you going to spend with the whores ? When one of them after swallowing your third load in a row will ask you 30,000 baht to pay her debt to her yaba supplier who's threatening to break all her bones, will you have the heart to kick her out of your room with 1,000 baht only ?

----------


## Fondles

> will you have the heart to kick her out of your room with 1,000 baht only ?


Hell yeah i would, not my problem she's a junkie.

----------


## YoungGun

Exactly Slipstream!  :Smile: 

AO- I don't plan on spending much time in my room.. cooking for the day (bring food to the city in coldpacks), sleeping, and fucking. If I get sick of it though, at least I'll be established and can look leisurely for a place that's more to my liking.

WFOD- No whores for me, I'm young and shouldn't have to pay for sex. Plus, I'd feel a bit dirty having sex with a prostitute who's fucked countless other guys for money and could be full of VD.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by wefearourdespot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by YoungGun
> ...


I was suggesting him the less expensive alternative  :mid:  ...if he chases honest women, then 1,200$ a week will not be enough. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## YoungGun

Lol I know, that's why they'll be chasing me  :Wink:

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

> Lol I know, that's why they'll be chasing me


In your dreams

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by wefearourdespot
> 
> 
>  will you have the heart to kick her out of your room with 1,000 baht only ?
> 
> 
> Hell yeah i would, not my problem she's a junkie.


I guess you missed the three CIMs part... would you still be so lucid after those ?

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Lol I know, that's why they'll be chasing me


That will not refrain them from asking your money like it was the other way round.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wefearourdespot
> ...


no matter how many times i fill her mouth with cum, she aint ever gunna get out of me anything more that was not already agreed upon.

----------


## aging one

Ya know what I am gonna go to Brazil and pick up some babe off Cocacabana  or Ipanema.  I forgot how easy it was.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> WFOD- No whores for me, *I'm young and shouldn't have to pay for sex.* Plus, I'd feel a bit dirty having sex with a prostitute who's fucked countless other guys for money and could be full of VD.


 :smiley laughing: 
fresh fodder for the divorce mincer .
I have an advice for you : VDs are way easier to heal compared to marriage.

----------


## YoungGun

I really think you'd have to have pretty terrible game (or your a sucker) if you think that giving a girl money is going to make her attracted to you as anything more than a mark. The second you give her money, you're not a mate, you're a mark. It's pretty simple...

----------


## Fondles

> I really think you'd have to have pretty terrible game (or your a sucker) if you think that giving a girl money is going to make her attracted to you as anything more than a mark. The second you give her money, you're not a mate, you're a mark. It's pretty simple...


If ive given her money it means im kicking back in post orgasmic glow having a ciggie with a big grin on me dial.

----------


## YoungGun

I hear you. I guess we can agree to disagree on this one

----------


## pickel

You say you don't want to pay for sex, but also don't want to start anything serious, as you'll only be here for a year.
Here's some news for you.....the "good girls" who give it up for free ARE looking for something serious, and if they have any suspicion of you being a "butterfly", their legs will stay shut. 
You'll be paying for it soon enough.

----------


## Fondles

No he wont pickel, he's a pretty boy.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^^You don't pay for the sex you just pay them to leave.

----------


## Loy Toy

> No he wont pickel, he's a pretty boy.


I suspect I will be giving him one of my buckets to wear if the truth be known!  :Smile: 

Then again beauty is in the eye of the beholder and obviously he beholds himself........regularly.

----------


## blackgang

> No he wont pickel, he's a pretty boy.


Wonder how he;s going to get on with ButterButt? He likes em Pretty too ya know. and he shares with Stroller .

----------


## crazy dog

2000 baht a month will not get you a qualified, experienced teacher giving one on one Thai lessons. it will more likely be around 400 baht an hour= 3200 for a month. Less if you pay upfront for 30-40 hours. You can get group classes for about 250 baht but remember you get what you pay for.

----------


## britmaveric

Better quality birds he expects to date - going to cost him a faire bit of dosh because he will be taking her mates out with them as chaperones.  :mid:

----------


## crippen

Up in the wilds of Issean,whole family"s live on 5000 bht month,but what a life! :tieme:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Up in the wilds of Issean,whole family"s live on 5000 bht month,but what a life!


God knows how. We can just about get away with 20k a month, but I'd rather not.

----------


## crippen

Minimum wage,150 bht day,times 30 is 4500 bht if they get work all the time without a day off a week.T. knows how to get them to vote!!!!

----------


## Looper

> Better quality birds he expects to date - going to cost him a faire bit


You missed this bit Brit.




> I'm young and shouldn't have to pay for sex


The lad is a baby-faced spunk bubble who will have the ladies paying him.

I wish I had discovered Thailand when I was 19 instead of spending all weekend pulling my plonker. We didn't even have the internet thingy in them days and I was too embarrassed to buy porno mags so had to use my imagination but you tell that to young folk these days and they won't believe you.

----------


## britmaveric

^not talking bg(s) Looper - it's expensive taking birds out especially the supposed good ones. You end up dating in packs with their mates in tow before they trust you. And then you are expected to pick up the tab.  :Sad:   Being 19 and baby faced won't help much there.  :Wink:

----------


## PAG

Ultimately, quite a sad post (at least for me).   The heart's in the right place, but the experience factor doesn't quite match it.   I think ultimately, whilst the 'business plan' for living in Thailand isn't without merit, the reality is that sometimes the dream doesn't quite match the reality.

However, it's the festive season, and the very sincerest best wishes for what you hope to attain, and in whatever route you choose to get there.

----------


## Looper

> You end up dating in packs with their mates in tow before they trust you. And then you are expected to pick up the tab. Being 19 and baby faced won't help much there.


Brit has a point there YoungGun.

Suggest factoring in 2000 Baht a month for a regular Saturday afternoon blowjob from a soi 6 skank.

I know you are young and pretty and everything and it probably won't come to that but it never hurts to have a contingency plan.

----------


## britmaveric

^seen bg(s) go with young bucks for nought. However he said he's not much into the idea of being the millionth lad as such. Mind you easy to say when he has never set foot in thailand and really has no idea how your other head might take control of matters.

----------


## Stinky

> WFOD- No whores for me, I'm young and shouldn't have to pay for sex. Plus, I'd feel a bit dirty having sex with a prostitute who's fucked countless other guys for money and could be full of VD.


You young man have definitely got the wrong attitude towards ladies of the night, try looking at whoring as more of a contact sport, like maybe something you do to keep fit or even as a form of yoga.

To dispense with these wonderful ladies and brand them as disease ridden whores is to truly undervalue the true wonder of the services they provide.

You shouldn't come to Thailand and close your mind to the wonderful experiencesit has to offer

----------


## Propagator

> You young man have definitely got the wrong attitude towards ladies of the night,


Agreed




> To dispense with these wonderful ladies and brand them as disease ridden whores is to truly undervalue the true wonder of the services they provide.


So very true.    A little story and true because it was me.

At 19 I was posted with the Army to Aden.     I knew about sex and what had to be done, been there and got a T Shirt.     We were given two weeks leave in Monbasa, free flights and accommodation etc.     I cut my teeth on the girls out there, no more fumblings in the dark and the education had commenced, learnt more in that two weeks about making a girl happy than in the previous 3 years before.

Was then posted to Hong Kong, and had no trouble picking up nice chineses lasses.     But I did still continue my education with the ladies of the night.  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

I can just imagine this guy meeting a 'nice' thai girl and asking her to go dutch? Would love to be a fly on the wall.

----------


## chitown

This might have been covered in the above posts, but I could not be bothered to read all of them as I am pressed for time. I won't knock you for your age, only to say you will need to be a pretty mature at 19 to make it here. My son had the same plans as you, but was too immature to make it. I wish I had come here or anywhere for that matter when I was 19. I think living abroad is one of the best ways to round a person;s life. 

Does you have any money or a cash flow already? ie parents going to supporting you or something?

I would eliminate that from your budget right off. 

- a maid every week
2000/month

- a motorcycle (upkeep, gas etc.)
 1000 per month 

I know that when Chitown junior was here, he looked into staying permanently. I found him a job with a visa at a language school downtown for around 45k per month and that was working 10 hours on Saturday and 10 hours on Sunday plus a few evening hours during the week. He found a studio on Onnut for 7k a month, was planning on taking the BTS and motorbike taxis everywhere and eating street food. 

I thought it was doable, but not good for his future. 

Here is what I suggesedt to him -

Apply for financial aid - Pell grants and student loans etc and attend Webster University in Cha-am. You can get a degree with a diploma form the US from Webster. The financial aid combined with some part time teaching at a language school and some cash infusions from me would have covered all his expenses.

He could have had obtaining a degree as something to give him purpose rather than getting drunk every night. Webster also would have solved his VISA problems and also prepared him for the job market anywhere int he world. 

Ultimately he was not interested in getting a degree and just wanted to party in Bangkok. 

I know he had girls from 18 to 30 chasing him around like wolves fighting over meat. All he was doing was taking them out for some fried rice and maybe a beer and a movie.

All that to say - Going to Webster would solve your VISA issues. You would need to get your parents to send you money, which is probably what they would do if you were at uni back home. Also look into financial aid as well. You could also teach on the weekends for extra cash. 

Being in Cha am would allow yu to be at the beach for fun, it is cheaper than Bangkok and the university girls would be a bit higher in class, education and their English language skills would not be limited to "you, you hansum man".

Good luck.  ::chitown::

----------


## chitown

> 1200 baht a day just isn't realistic


That is about what I spend a month.

Most of it is money my wife makes.  :Smile:

----------


## Panda

Troll or not. Lots of good information being shared here despite a few thread fcukers jumping in to try and big note themselves. 

No one knows all there is to know about all the different aspects of Thailand or any other place. Everyone can learn something new sharing information and experiences with others.

----------


## DrAndy

> I agree, tuktuk, that it's foolish to come if you can't even afford some internet. According to most on the internet though, 1200-1500 USD is far from peanuts in the Phils/ Thailand.. quite the opposite, in fact many think it affords a comfortable semi-western lifestyle. But rediculous bar tabs, prostitutes, and expensive dinners out is not what draws me or what I expect. I just want to live decently in a cheap country for a while, where I can soak up the culture, learn as much of the language as I can, and have some fun while I'm at it.
> 
> And blackgang- why would the cops fine me for drinking? the drinking age is 18. And in all honesty, I have no interest in hookers. I'm 19, in great shape, and attractive. I have no reason to pay for sex.


 
I reckon you could live your dream on that money except in Bangkok; any extras you would just have to evaluate when you are here. You have your budget so work within it, no problem

many Thais live on $300 a month, so $1200 is easy; your figures look OK

don't take any notice of Blackgangs wanderings, he hasn't any knowledge of living as a young person and assumes everyone is like him as he was 100 years ago

----------


## YoungGun

Again, thank you all so much for this priceless information! 
I will indeed look into attending Webster uni and living in Cha-am. The only aversion I have to that notion is the fact the it's such a small city (only 50k). I could always spend a few months traveling Bangkok, Phils, Malaysia, then settle down for secodn semester in Cha-am...

As far as cash flow goes, I run an internet business. Some months are better than others so I've been saving money from the good months for a trip like this. If I attend uni in Thailand, my parents would probably support me partially though.

As far as teaching on weekends, I would consider it in order to fund some more leisure/nights out, however what would I teach? English? Wouldn't I have to completely master Thai in order to do so? I plan on getting Rosetta Stone soon, but even if I practice for the next 8 months, I doubt I'll have a natural command over the language.

----------


## Fondles

> As far as cash flow goes, I run an internet business. Some months are better than others so I've been saving money from the good months for a trip like this.


If you intend to keep running that internet business out here you will need a work permit.

----------


## raycarey

> not talking bg(s) Looper - it's expensive taking birds out especially the supposed good ones. You end up dating in packs with their mates in tow before they trust you. And then you are expected to pick up the tab. Being 19 and baby faced won't help much there.


that's just it.....after the first or second date, most 20 something women in bangkok wouldn't be afraid to go out alone with a 20 something foreigner.  it's the creepy old guys that warrant escorts.  

also, bringing along their friends is a way for them to save face......IOW...."yeah, i'm probably going to let this sweaty old man feel me up, but look at where he takes me, and all the stuff he buys me."

with the 20 something foreigner, they'll be saying to their friends, "check out this foreigner i'm having sex with".

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> however what would I teach? English? Wouldn't I have to completely master Thai in order to do so?


You would need at least a TEFL Cert and the idea is not to use Thai when teaching English. You may have problems gaining employment though, as Asian schools tend not to want to employ younger people.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If you intend to keep running that internet business out here you will need a work permit.


Ignore this, at it is nonsense.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> If you intend to keep running that internet business out here you will need a work permit.
> 
> 
> Ignore this, at it is nonsense.


really, isn't it against the law the work in Thailand without a work permit ??

mute point though, the lad hasnt included in his budget any coin for internet access, maybe he thinks  he can leech someones wifi.

----------


## raycarey

just out of curiosity, how old are you fondles?

----------


## YoungGun

It's included in the apartment fee. And all the work I do is over the phone or by email. It is pretty self sufficient.

----------


## Fondles

> just out of curiosity, how old are you fondles?


Im older than younggun yet younger than blackgang.

----------


## raycarey

> yet younger than blackgang


so is methuselah.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> yet younger than blackgang
> 
> 
> so is methuselah.


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Norton

> You have your budget so work within it, no problem


At the end of the day, the best advice.  Can you live in Thailand for $1,200 per month?  Sure you can. As others have said, a budget of $2,000 would better fit your "needs" and even then you might have to give up a couple of things on your list.  

For what it's worth, in order for someone to stay long term in Thailand, visa requirement for income is 65,000 (approx $2,000) baht per month.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> isn't it against the law the work in Thailand without a work permit ??


You can have a non-imm B visa and work on your US based servers without any problems. Aside from the fact that working at home on an internet business will not expose you to any nasty government type people who in reality would have no idea as to how the law covers this issue, because Thai laws are still based on 16th Century principles in the main.

----------


## dirtydog

> really, isn't it against the law the work in Thailand without a work permit ??


If that was the case every company director that came to Thailand for a 2 week holiday would have to apply for a work permit as I am pretty sure they will keep in contact with their company whilst here and also give instructions, generally over the internet, can't imagine the Thai officials arresting all these illegal workers though.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> really, isn't it against the law the work in Thailand without a work permit ??
> 
> 
> If that was the case every company director that came to Thailand for a 2 week holiday would have to apply for a work permit as I am pretty sure they will keep in contact with their company whilst here and also give instructions, generally over the internet, can't imagine the Thai officials arresting all these illegal workers though.


Just because the Thai officials will never arrest anyone for it does not make it any less illegal, if you work here you need a work permit.

----------


## dirtydog

If sending an email instructing one of your staff on how to do something is illegal most tourists I know would be in prison, also phone calls instructing your staff, Thailand would need to build more prisons, lots of them  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

There is "illegal", then there is "seriously illegal".  Earning an income as a website designer and being paid outside Thailand, may be on paper, illegal but the lack of clarity on the law is certainly unenforceable.

Prostitution is illegal in Thailand but doesn't fall into the "seriously illegal" category, me thinks. :Wink:

----------


## dirtydog

Don't forget fondles, your talking about a country that was going to hunt down the hackers of the protect the king site, a country where most people don't realise that you may actually recieve emails to your email address, let alone getting their heads round the difficult stuff.

----------


## britmaveric

> - it's with the 20 something foreigner,they'll be saying to their friends, "check out this foreigner i'm having sex with".


Well that was with a 20 smth foreigner, not a creepy old dude as you put it.   :Wink:

----------


## Boon Mee

> As far as cash flow goes, *I run an internet business.* Some months are better than others so...


Fek!  This is DD fer sure! :St George: 


Good run so far, Dog! :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> You young man have definitely got the wrong attitude towards ladies of the night,
> 
> 
> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like a nice way to be introduced to the world of sex Props.
My introduction to it was no where near that nice, sticky fumblings on a park bench and not knowing what the hell was going on.  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

There are plenty of 'young guns' (chancers) in Bangkok and just about every other city in Asia, getting by on limited budgets yet still of the age where they want to be seen in the 'right' places and dressed the right way. So go for it.

When asked what they do for a crust, they quite commonly mutter something about the internet or if they work Boiler rooms, they're in 'financial services', Time share, 'Tourism'. Coool, whatever. 

In 21st century urban Asia a youngish looking whitebread is quite a fashionable arm accessory for a middle class or 'wannabe' young lady. Easy come, easy go and doesn't impinge on her 'proper' status if she keeps it away from home. So why not- if you're for real and you are going to learn passable Thai and Muay Thai too, goodonya. I assume you know this is neither a career move, a hardship posting or an expat posting. Lonely Planet will not be beating a path to your door, neither will TD.

----------


## chitown

> There is "illegal", then there is "seriously illegal".  Earning an income as a website designer and being paid outside Thailand, may be on paper, illegal but the lack of clarity on the law is certainly unenforceable.
> 
> Prostitution is illegal in Thailand but doesn't fall into the "seriously illegal" category, me thinks.



What if I prostitute myself on Craigslist to older Japanese women living in Thailand, but I call the fee a donation? Legal or illegal?  ::chitown::

----------


## Boon Mee

^
I hear Paragon or Pratunam are the spots to hang out for that business...

----------


## Muadib

Yeah, you can make it on $1200 a month, but would be much happier on 4 times that a month...

----------


## Spin

> For what it's worth, in order for someone to stay long term in Thailand, visa requirement for income is 65,000 (approx $2,000) baht per month.


Not if you get a non imm type O. No need for any income and and you can take a job and get a work permit with an O. 

The OP doesnt mention long term, he's on about a year or so, so type O is perfect for him.

----------


## kingwilly

> Hi everybody, I'm 19 and these are the things I want when I come to live in Bangkok for 6 months- 1 year
> 
>  a 1 br with a modern/ european interior, furnished
>  a maid every week
>  a motorcycle (upkeep, gas etc.)
>  to eat meat at every meal, doesn't have to be western style
>  a private language tutor for 2 hours/week
>  hobby lessons- martial arts, cooking... not all at once, one at a time
>  bars/clubs 2x a week, again doesn't have to be ex-pat, just friendly and lively places
> ...


yes .

----------


## Norton

> Not if you get a non imm type O.


Just using the 65,000 baht as an indicator of what the Thai gov believes an amount for a foreigner to live in Thailand.

----------


## blackgang

> Just using the 65,000 baht as an indicator of what the Thai gov believes an amount for a foreigner to live in Thailand


Yes, I understood what you were using the required income amount for.
And yes it is possible to live on that much too.
Only you damn sure are not going to do it for very much less, 
And You are damn sure not going to let it all hang out on that kind of cash anyway.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Ah, so the mods are in on the wind-up. Nice to know.

----------


## English Noodles

> don't for a minute think its about anything else other than money.


What total, bullshit so are you trying to say that every Thai/Farang relationship is about nothing other than money? If that is your total experience drawn from living here, then I feel almost sorry for you.

As for the OP, totally doable on that budget, sure more is always nice, but yes, you could do what you are asking on the budget set out. Way too many people on here who don't have a fucking clue when it comes to living in Bangkok, just hidden away in the backwaters waiting for the monthly pension money.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> don't for a minute think its about anything else other than money.
> 
> 
> What total, bullshit so are you trying to say that every Thai/Farang relationship is about nothing other than money?


Yes I am saying that, I don't know of a single poor farang that's in a successful relationship.

I seen how some of these guy's have stayed to long and their loving girl friends soon disappear when his money runs out.

Money is always the bottom line here, is pretty much anywhere but even more so here.

----------


## Boon Mee

I know of one relationship but they are both nuts... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## English Noodles

> Yes I am saying that, I don't know of a single poor farang that's in a successful relationship.


If you think that every Thai/Farang relationship is based on only money, then you're well fucked-up. So you are saying that the only thing that is keeping a Thai woman with her farang wife is money, some people have more going on than that in a relationship, hard as it is to believe for you.



> I seen how *some* of these guy's have stayed to long and their loving girl friends soon disappear when his money runs out.


Surely it would be all, if what you are saying is true.



> Money is always the bottom line *here*, is pretty much anywhere but even more so *here*.


I thought we were talking about Thailand, not the UK, after all, that's where you are, right? :Confused:

----------


## Stinky

> If you think that every Thai/Farang relationship is based on only money, then you're well fucked-up. So you are saying that the only thing that is keeping a Thai woman with her farang wife is money, some people have more going on than that in a relationship, hard as it is to believe for you.


What I'm saying, *again,* is when the money is gone so is the girl, these girls have no use for a Farang with no money, if you think they have then you're kidding yourself. 
What you are talking about is an established relationship, how is he going to establish a long term relationship when he's got no money :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Surely it would be all, if what you are saying is true.


As I've not seen or known all of the relationships in Thailand I will say some and *not* all*.* Clutching at straws with this little one ain't ya.




> I thought we were talking about Thailand, not the UK, after all, that's where you are, right?


No I'm not their just now as you well know, but this is a Thailand forum so whats the nit picking about?

Anyway money is biggest problem in most marriage everywhere so wheres your problem here Noodles.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> What total, bullshit so are you trying to say that every Thai/Farang relationship is about nothing other than money?


So are farang / farang relationships.

I find it amusing how some guys seem to believe that 'love *must* conquer all', but forget that money is a necessary tool for nearly anything and everything in life - more so in Thailand, than anywhere else. The only advantage is that those same conveniences cost far less than the equivalent ones in their home country -- the same rules apply, though.

The guys who think that the bar girl they marry suddenly no longer needs any money at all, and will love them for their handsome belly are delusional idiots.

If you want a successful relationship *anywhere* in the world, you start by bringing some money along, and making sure you have a sufficient amount of it coming around regularly.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> don't for a minute think its about anything else other than money.
> 
> 
> What total, bullshit so are you trying to say that every Thai/Farang relationship is about nothing other than money? If that is your total experience drawn from living here, then I feel almost sorry for you.
> 
> As for the OP, totally doable on that budget, sure more is always nice, but yes, you could do what you are asking on the budget set out. Way too many people on here who don't have a fucking clue when it comes to living in Bangkok, just hidden away in the backwaters waiting for the monthly pension money.


indeed.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> What total, bullshit so are you trying to say that every Thai/Farang relationship is about nothing other than money?
> 
> 
> So are farang / farang relationships.
> 
> I find it amusing how some guys seem to believe that 'love *must* conquer all', but forget that money is a necessary tool for nearly anything and everything in life - more so in Thailand, than anywhere else. The only advantage is that those same conveniences cost far less than the equivalent ones in their home country -- the same rules apply, though.
> ...


 
Sounds realistic doesn't it

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by English Noodles
> ...


Apparently, not to the dreamers and idiots.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Yes I am saying that, I don't know of a single poor farang that's in a successful relationship.


What would be your criteria for a successful relationship? Also, what sort of money are we talking about with regard to poor?

----------


## English Noodles

Sdigit stated that Thai/Farang relationships are only ever about money.




> I find it amusing how some guys seem to believe that 'love *must* conquer all',


Where did I say anything such as this? All I said is that some Farang have partners who are with them not just for money.



> but forget that money is a necessary tool for nearly anything and everything in life - more so in Thailand, than anywhere else.


I doubt anyone would forget that, and hass nothing to do with the original post.



> The guys who think that the bar girl they marry suddenly no longer needs any money at all


Who is talking about bargirls? It is every Thai/Farang relationship he was talking about, or is every Thai who is with a farng, also a bar girl?



> If you want a successful relationship *anywhere* in the world, you start by bringing some money along, and making sure you have a sufficient amount of it coming around regularly.


No shit, Sherlock.

I stand by what I said, 'Not all Thai/Farang relationships are only about money'.

----------


## English Noodles

> I find it hard to belive that there are no girls my age who might actually be genuinely interested in an exotic guy their age, who's independant and bright.





> don't for a minute think its about anything else other than money.


The original quotes. Just before Daffy get's carried away on a tangent again.

Amazing as it sounds to Daffy and Sdigit, I actually know plenty of guys who I'm sure are in very healthy and strong relationships with Thai girls where the girl is not only in it for the money.

I guess much of it has to do with how you spend your time here, go fishing in sewers and you will probably only catch turds.

----------


## Jesus Jones

I have to agree with Daffney on this one.

The majority of blokes who have come to lose their dosh over here tend to lose their "girl" with it; some just haven't experienced it yet!

When my money ran short my fist Thai GF's attitude and that of her family completely changed.  I bailed out before i lost all.

Fortunately I have met a "woman" who is very independent.

The fact remains that the majority of people come to Thailand for a cheaper life and the majority are successful at it.

As for the OP, just have your wits about you if you get involved with anyone.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> What would be your criteria for a successful relationship? Also, what sort of money are we talking about with regard to poor?


Telling questions about the one doing the asking, if anything...




> Where did I say anything such as this?


I was soooooo not talking to, or about, you.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by YoungGun
> 
> I find it hard to belive that there are no girls my age who might actually be genuinely interested in an exotic guy their age, who's independant and bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, the original wind-up by the original troll, heavily protected from exposure by the mods. I forgot.




> Amazing as it sounds to Daffy and Sdigit, I actually know plenty of guys who I'm sure are in very healthy and strong relationships with Thai girls where the girl is not only in it for the money.


How well off, in terms of having money, are those guys? Any of them poor, or squeaking by on the poverty line?

(the definition of 'poor' being, here, squeaking by on the equivalent of the stereotypical English teacher's salary, having 30,000/35,000 or much less at their disposal every month - get creative, it varies)

----------


## dirtydog

So judging by some of the *FACTS* stated so far, there aint a Thai man in Thailand on an average wage in a stable relationship, is that what some of you are stating?

----------


## English Noodles

From the 'facts', there is not a single Thai/Farng relationship where money is not the only thing that the Thai is with the Farang for. :ourrules:

----------


## dirtydog

Thank God for *FACTS*.

----------


## aging one

Sadly its not a fact. My wife would be up shit creek without a paddle if it were about money. She makes 3 times what I make and I do alright.

----------


## dirtydog

sdigit, daffy duck, lets take noodles as an example, there he was living in Newcastle, collecting his dole money each week, living on brown ale and coal dust, when he met his lady on the internet, do you think the UK paid for noodles to fly out and meet his wife to be, or do you think she paid for his flight out and has since then kept him in the life he is unaccumstumed to, sadly he still misses his nightly feast of fresh coal dust  :Sad: 

I should add this is probably as factual as your last few posts.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> What would be your criteria for a successful relationship? Also, what sort of money are we talking about with regard to poor?
> 
> 
> Telling questions about the one doing the asking, if anything...


Yes; very...  ::chitown::

----------


## English Noodles

^^I hitched here after my pit pony packed up close to the Turkish Iranian border. :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Boon Mee

WTF is is a 'pit pony'? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> Yes I am saying that, I don't know of a single poor farang that's in a successful relationship.
> 
> 
> What would be your criteria for a successful relationship?


I cant answer that can I, it's different criteria for different people and their circumstances. 




> Also, what sort of money are we talking about with regard to poor?


I'm talking about being on the bones of your arse poor, having barely enough money to survive, which is where I would categorize the OP, cant save anything on his kind of money, cant build a secure future, cant even make finance payments and run a car on the money he has to play with.

----------


## dirtydog

> WTF is is a 'pit pony'?


It's a northern thing, an animal that helps them eat coal and also a sexual partner.

----------


## mooncake

At 19, he (the OP) should be investing those money to further his education for better future.
....like going to the university?

Heck when I was 19, all I could think was..."How am I supposed to pass the next exam!?" :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

> Amazing as it sounds to Daffy and Sdigit, I actually know plenty of guys who I'm sure are in very healthy and strong relationships with Thai girls where the girl is not only in it for the money.


So what social class of girl do you think he going to be mixing with on his money?
It's not going to be well off socialites is it, more likely to be poor farmers daughters and what use is he to them and their families, they are looking for a leg up not another financial burden
When his money is gone (and that wont take long) the girl will be gone too.

----------


## FailSafe

A decent looking guy with some personality can get laid pretty much anywhere in the world without having to resort to prostitutes- this thread is just friggin' sad.

There's nothing wrong with running around with bar girls if it makes you happy, but it's not the only game in town.

19 years old and $1200 per month?  Yeah, it'll be a bit tight but definitely doable- it would be a great adventure- go for it.

----------


## Travelmate

> 19 years old and $1200 per month? Yeah, it'll be a bit tight but definitely doable- it would be a great adventure- go for it.


No it won't.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'm talking about being on the bones of your arse poor, having barely enough money to survive, which is where I would categorize the OP, cant save anything on his kind of money, cant build a secure future, cant even make finance payments and run a car on the money he has to play with.


OK. So I meet that criteria and my relationship with the Midget gets better every day.

So I guess you know one now.

----------


## dirtydog

Sorry marmite but we don't believe you, sdigit *and* daffy have both stated this is not possible, it's quite obvious to me that your girlfriend is actually either your right hand or is in fact a bloke in a frock so to speak, Thai women are only in it for the money, thats a *FACT* because daffy is an expert on Thailand and it's women....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Fair enough. It must be a bloke. 

I wondered why (s)he has a 6 inch clit.

----------


## chitown

> What I'm saying, *again,* is when the money is gone so is the girl, these girls have no use for a Farang with no money, if you think they have then you're kidding yourself.


I know that I don't bring much money over every month and many months no money at all.  I just save money in the my US bank by not bringing it over here and get interest which I can't get in my Thai bank account. 

We use my wife's money she makes from her biz to pay the bills and so forth. She is always handing me money each week to buy something or for some food or entertainment.

Hey.......am I closet gigolo?  ::chitown::

----------


## wefearourdespot

> At 19, he (the OP) should be investing those money to further his education for better future.
> ....like going to the university?
> 
> Heck when I was 19, all I could think was..."*How am I supposed to pass the next exam!?"*


So you watched another time "Deep Throat" to check on your skills ?

----------


## wefearourdespot

> There's nothing wrong with running around with bar girls if it makes you happy, but it's not the only game in town.


But it's the only *good* one.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> Yes I am saying that, I don't know of a single poor farang that's in a successful relationship.
> 
> 
> What would be your criteria for a successful relationship?


A successful relationship is one where you can have your cock smoked on demand , while retaining control of your wallet.
Most (if not all) marriages are *not* successful relationships.

----------


## Stinky

> OK. So I meet that criteria and my relationship with the Midget gets better every day.
> 
> So I guess you know one now.


Good, I'm pleased for you, but yours is a totally different situation to the OP, you've had time to build your relationship with your missus. This guy will run out of money a long time before any kind of long term relationship is established  :Smile: 




> Sorry marmite but we don't believe you, sdigit *and* daffy have both stated this is not possible.


I don't remember stating it's not possible, I remember saying that "I didn't know of any"  :Smile: 




> We use my wife's money she makes from her biz to pay the bills and so forth. She is always handing me money each week to buy something or for some food or entertainment.
> Hey.......am I closet gigolo?


I'm please for you too mate, same as what I said to MtD  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

^What a load of shite, you have done a total U-turn on your original statement.

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 19 years old and $1200 per month? Yeah, it'll be a bit tight but definitely doable- it would be a great adventure- go for it.
> 
> 
> No it won't.


It could be.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> but yours is a totally different situation to the OP, you've had time to build your relationship with your missus.


About 2 months before she moved in. But she had known me for a few months before that, despite me ignoring her because I thought she was in too much demand and therefore not interested in a cheap Charlie like me.

----------


## Stinky

> ^What a load of shite, you have done a total U-turn on your original statement.


No I haven't

----------


## English Noodles

> WTF is is a 'pit pony'?


Ponies began to be used underground, often replacing child or female labour, as distances from pithead to coal face became greater. The first known recorded use in Britain was in the Durham coalfield in 1750. In later years, mechanical haulage was introduced on the main underground roads replacing the longer pony hauls ("driving") and ponies tended to be confined to the shorter runs from coal face to main road (known in North East England as "putting") which were more difficult to mechanise. As of 1984, 55 ponies were still at use with the National Coal Board in Britain, chiefly at the modern pit in Ellington, Northumberland. At the peak in 1913, there were 70,000 ponies underground in Britain

Pit ponies were normally stabled underground and fed on a diet with a high proportion of chopped hay and maize, coming to the surface only during the collierys annual holiday. Typically, they would work an eight-hour shift each day, during which they might haul 30 tons of coal in tubs on the underground narrow gauge railway. Recollections differ on how well the ponies were cared for in earlier years, but it should be remembered that they represented a capital asset to the mine, and that the best work could be obtained from animals that were in good condition.

Pit pony - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> but yours is a totally different situation to the OP, you've had time to build your relationship with your missus.
> 
> 
> About 2 months before she moved in. But she had known me for a few months before that, despite me ignoring her because I thought she was in too much demand and therefore not interested in a cheap Charlie like me.


Thats the first one I've heard of, good going

----------


## English Noodles

^^^Yes you have.




> I find it hard to belive that there are no girls my age who might actually be genuinely interested in an exotic guy their age, who's independant and bright.





> don't for a minute think its about anything else other than money.

----------


## English Noodles

> Thats the first one I've heard of


How long have you actually spent in Thailand? Not just on holidays, I mean actually living here.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> Thats the first one I've heard of
> 
> 
> How long have you actually spent in Thailand? Not just on holidays, I mean actually living here.


About 6 years

----------


## English Noodles

> About 6 years


And that is the first Thai/farang relationship you have heard of that is not just about money. :smiley laughing:

----------


## English Noodles

> So what social class of girl do you think he going to be mixing with on his money?


WTF? Do you really think that it's that difficult for a young half decent looking guy to meet a girls other than prostitutes here? Maybe you had trouble meeting women, not to say that other people do or will.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Sorry marmite but we don't believe you, sdigit *and* daffy have both stated this is not possible, it's quite obvious to me that your girlfriend is actually either your right hand or is in fact a bloke in a frock so to speak, Thai women are only in it for the money, thats a *FACT* because daffy is an expert on Thailand and it's women....


You guys are idiots, I think that's obvious at this point - but if it makes you happy to distort what I said, in order to claim some imaginary victory, be my guest.

The only counter examples you were able to provide is by simply inverting the variables -- demonstrating that a poor farang, and well off Thai, in a relationship, prove wrong that it's not all about money.

So, you're saying that it's not all about money by 'proving' it with an example where one side of the relationship is still better off, and carrying the poorer side? Well done.

So, basically, I'll maintain that even English Noodles' relationship, were they both piss poor, would be a disaster - as it stands, from DD's statement, EN certainly enjoys being financially supported, having had nothing to show for his entire life.

How's that demonstrate that money is not an important factor?

Maybe you brain amputees would like to re-read my original summary statement?

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> About 6 years
> 
> 
> And that is the first Thai/farang relationship you have heard of that is not just about money.


Yup first one, I've spent a good deal of time in different parts of the country and it it's pretty much the same score all over.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Here, I'll make it easy looking up my original statement - it even uses no big words:




> If you want a successful relationship *anywhere* in the world, you start by bringing some money along, and making sure you have a sufficient amount of it coming around regularly.

----------


## English Noodles

> Yup first one, I've spent a good deal of time in different parts of the country and it it's pretty much the same score all over.


You must have been keeping the company of some real shity people then, but like I said, if you go fishing in sewers you will probably only catch turds.

----------


## kingwilly

> Where did I say anything such as this? All I said is that some Farang have partners who are with them not just for money.





> Amazing as it sounds to Daffy and Sdigit, I actually know plenty of guys who I'm sure are in very healthy and strong relationships with Thai girls where the girl is not only in it for the money.


hard for some to believe, strangely enough.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> So what social class of girl do you think he going to be mixing with on his money?
> 
> 
> WTF? Do you really think that it's that difficult for a young half decent looking guy to meet a girls other than prostitutes here? Maybe you had trouble meeting women, not to say that other people do or will.


This has always baffled me. For sure, _most_ prostitutes come from a relatively low background, but I've known plenty of others to come from all different backgrounds. 

The maths teacher was a bit of a nutter, but she's in Aus now so she should fit in OK.

----------


## Boon Mee

> I've known plenty of others to come from *all different backgrounds.*


Indeed they do... :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

*MY estimates ( and that is all they are) in BOLD*




> Lol, if you spend so much time on a forum dedicated to spreading info about visiting and living in Thailand that you have posts from 700-multi thousands, yet you scoff at somebody who asks you to share your experience, then I'd say that makes you a bit of an elitist, and yes a bit of a joke. 
> 
> And again, please elaborate on this 1200/week concept. After some revision, and leaning towards the high side, my current estimates below
> 
> - a 1 br with a modern/ european interior, furnished
> 15,000 per month plus another 5k for utilities, internet, etc.
> *Figure 20,000*
> 
> - a maid every week
> ...


*You do the MATH*

----------


## Phuketrichard

[quote=English Noodles;1274389]^^^Yes you have.




> I find it hard to belive that there are no girls my age who might actually be genuinely interested in an exotic guy their age, who's independant and bright.


WTF
what makes u think ur exotic? There are tens of thousands of Farangs in Bangkok with and without money and many speak thai

Why would they want you???? :cmn:

----------


## Fondles

Where is the OP, seems to have disappeared.

----------


## jizzybloke

*How much will this lifestyle cost?* 


If you have to ask then you can't afford it.

----------


## YoungGun

No I'm not gone. but I am after this post. This forum is disgusting. All of you flaming each other, posting completely offtopic, being accusatory, immature, and sloppy. Seriously most poster's behavior here is positively absurd. 

I appreciate those of you who actually took this thread seriously and provided me with some good and honest answers. To the rest of you, GROW UP!

----------


## bobbysan124

You might want to check out thailandguru.com - I've seen some straightforward estimates of cost-of-living on there.  Good luck.

----------


## Propagator

^^  Oh dear - have we got our knickers in a twist. You are the one that needs to grow up, I do however believe that you need a good spray from this





and my gift to you of a red

----------


## Boon Mee

> Where is the OP, seems to have disappeared.


He's still around - hanging out in the Mods room most likely... :mid:

----------


## wefearourdespot

> No I'm not gone. but I am after this post.* This forum is disgusting*. All of you* flaming each other*, posting completely *offtopic, being accusatory, immature, and sloppy.* Seriously most poster's behavior here is positively absurd. 
> 
> I appreciate those of you who actually took this thread seriously and provided me with some good and honest answers. To the rest of you, GROW UP!


 :rofl:  :smiley laughing:  this guy deserves a green

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^^  Oh dear - have we got our knickers in a twist. You are the one that needs to grow up, I do however believe that you need a good spray from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my gift to you of a red


Better be careful - speculating the OP to be a troll will get your post deleted by DD, who won't tolerate speculations about trolling, I guess. So, you better have some hard facts, or fear his wrath.

----------


## Propagator

^ Got something for that as well

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^ Got something for that as well


Excellent - I'll take one!  :mid:

----------


## bikesonshow

Wow, so much advice! Not all of it welcome, I suspect.

But funny I did not find anyone asking why he would want to live in Bangkok! It would be a whole lot nicer and cheaper in Chiang Mai. Plenty of girls and bars there too. And a lot less girly boys.

But really, young gun, if you want an overseas experience get yourself a TEFL and go teach English in south-west China. Your $1200 a month plus your teaching pay will allow you to live like a king and you'll only work 12-15 hours a week if you stick to the minimum teaching loads to get a contract and a Z visa.

The girls there think you're rich if you buy them lunch. :Aussie:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> This forum is disgusting. All of you flaming each other, posting completely offtopic, being accusatory, immature, and sloppy. Seriously most poster's behavior here is positively absurd.


It may be flawed, but we call it home.

----------


## 2old

> Hi everybody, I'm 19 and these are the things I want when I come to live in Bangkok for 6 months- 1 year
> 
>  a 1 br with a modern/ european interior, furnished
>  a maid every week
>  a motorcycle (upkeep, gas etc.)
>  to eat meat at every meal, doesn't have to be western style
>  a private language tutor for 2 hours/week
>  hobby lessons- martial arts, cooking... not all at once, one at a time
>  bars/clubs 2x a week, again doesn't have to be ex-pat, just friendly and lively places
> ...



You will not get what you describe above for $1200 per month.

I'm living in Thailand on $1000 per month and I'd love to have the extra $200.
It would not however even come close to what you say you want.

I lived in Philippines from 2001 untill 2004 and have been in Thailand since that time.
Thailand sucks and it's 100 times better than P.I. In short because nothing in P.I. works. I.E. you might have electric/water on any given day and you might not. Cost of living is higher. The people in P.I. don't work don't produce much resulting in what I briefly describe above.

Besides not being able to afford the lifestyle you describe your biggest problem is going to be with the visa.
I have a Thai wife that fixes the visa problem and makes others.

With no Wife, making visa runs you get 90 days in any 6 month period to stay in Thailand.
You can believe all the bull shit you want about "ED" visa's and countless scams. Pick up the BKK papers and read a long list of how to get "legal" visas.
It's your money or soon you will be saying it was your money...

Misery loves company. Forget your research, catch the next plane to Thailand.

----------


## Muadib

> No I'm not gone. but I am after this post. This forum is disgusting. All of you flaming each other, posting completely offtopic, being accusatory, immature, and sloppy. Seriously most poster's behavior here is positively absurd. 
> 
> I appreciate those of you who actually took this thread seriously and provided me with some good and honest answers. To the rest of you, GROW UP!


Well, what do you expect??? 

You come here as a newbie asking for advice from those who live in Thailand, then argue with them that they don't know what they are talking about because you have found information on the Internet to the contrary... 

Wander on over the some other Thai-Centric websites if you want a touchy-feely answer and someone to stroke your ego...

----------


## 12Call

Scamp must be back.

----------


## sunsetter

> take you out on a knickers photo night


count me in too  :Smile:  cant beat a bit of that to hack into your budget

----------


## Panda

> Wow, so much advice! Not all of it welcome, I suspect.
> 
> But funny I did not find anyone asking why he would want to live in Bangkok! It would be a whole lot nicer and cheaper in Chiang Mai. Plenty of girls and bars there too. And a lot less girly boys.
> 
> But really, young gun, if you want an overseas experience get yourself a TEFL and go teach English in south-west China. Your $1200 a month plus your teaching pay will allow you to live like a king and you'll only work 12-15 hours a week if you stick to the minimum teaching loads to get a contract and a Z visa.
> 
> The girls there think you're rich if you buy them lunch.


Do you mean they would only be interested in a foreigner for the money?  :Smile:  :mid:

----------


## Jesus Jones

OP, your best bet is just to try it if your interested in Thailand.  As a few have said there are other places than Bangkok.  I lived on Koh Chang for six months without spending anything near what you have suggested, but i drink very little and I don't sleep with dirty young girls.

If you do come just make sure you have enough money to fly back should things not work out.  You're young enough to make expensive mistakes just like many of the old bastards on here.

Either way it will be an experience for you.

----------


## Fondles

Instead of $1200 x 12 months why not try $2400 x 6 months ??

----------


## wefearourdespot

> I don't *sleep* with dirty young girls.


Me neither, when I am with dirty young girls I do anything but sleeping.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Instead of $1200 x 12 months why not try $2400 x 6 months ??


excellent idea, so can experience also the other side of the spectrum, trying the 0 $ for the next 6 months.

----------


## jim1176

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> 
>  I don't *sleep* with dirty young girls.
> 
> 
> Me neither, when I am with dirty young girls I do anything but sleeping.


wash em up and keep em awake as best you can

----------


## sabang

Cost of living in Thailand




> No I'm not gone. but I am after this post. This forum is disgusting.


Shame you'll miss this linkie then. Lowly paid TEFLers don't necessarily aspire to the 'see and be scene', but they seem to get by on around your budget.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> With no Wife, making visa runs you get 90 days in any 6 month period to stay in Thailand.


Not true. 

Get a non-imm B or O visa and you get 15 months (have to do a 90 day run though).

----------


## Fabian

> No I'm not gone. but I am after this post. This forum is disgusting. All of you flaming each other, posting completely offtopic, being accusatory, immature, and sloppy. Seriously most poster's behavior here is positively absurd.


If you think this forum is absurd, wait until you arrive in Thailand.

----------


## PAG

> No I'm not gone. but I am after this post. This forum is disgusting. All of you flaming each other, posting completely offtopic, being accusatory, immature, and sloppy. Seriously most poster's behavior here is positively absurd. 
> 
> I appreciate those of you who actually took this thread seriously and provided me with some good and honest answers. To the rest of you, GROW UP!


No, methinks it's you who needs to grow up.   Essentially you asked sensible questions about (from what most of us who live here) is a non-sensible (in Western terms) environment (at least in most  resident expats eyes).   With respect to the responses, there's a blend of (occasionally) humorous cynicism, mixed with real life experience, so accept it for what it is.   Otherwise, get your information from whatever bland, commercially driven source that you wish.   Remember, we live here,  and it's not a 'YouTube' video, or Lonely Planet article.

----------


## thrilled

Stickman quoted about 1 million baht A year.SoI imagine $30,000 A year would do fine.

----------


## Stinky

> You must have been keeping the company of some real shity people then, but like I said, if you go fishing in sewers you will probably only catch Dirty woman


Yes, my favorite kind  :Smile:

----------


## aussiedoug

I have read many of the replies you have been given, but think about this.
Try to get into a Thai university studying the language maybe or anything else that suits your fancy, you will then have loads of people your own age around you, you will be told about cheap spots to live etc, and you can get all the girls you want as you claim, but they all cost money, and students are not always flush with cash, and you being white have money tree in your backyard. Pay up!

Forget about a motorcycle, that's for temporary humans, get up earlier, stop wanking and ride the bus, after you learn the lingo a little bit that will be no problem, and you may meet some nice young ladies on the bus.

What a uni course costs, I dunno, ask about, and maybe not here, try for courses that you may be able to use as credit towards whatever you do when you get back to your own country. If you want to meet hi-so girls you will have to pay to get into the clubs they frequent, or you can hang out in Macca's or Starbucks.

----------


## lozillionaire

When I moved to Thailand in 2004 I brought £3000 with me and I easily lived on that. I had an apartment on Rama four road, I ate out regularly and I have a maid come in once a week. I stayed for a year an supplemented my money with an income from Muay Thai (my original reason for moving to Thailand) and I also picked up the language quite quickly because well I had to as no one at the boxing camp spoke English lol. I did a few English lessons here and there and also some security work for some Japanese guys. I went home just after a year due to a promise I made to my disabled mother (I bought her house when I returned). I have returned many times and as my wife is Thai I plan to return in a few years when we are ready, but for now we are happy in England; I teach at a good school and my wife does very well with her freelance accountancy work.

----------


## English Noodles

> Remember, we live here, and it's not a 'YouTube' video, or Lonely Planet article.


Most people who have been giving him 'advice' don't live in Bangkok.

----------


## byownerthailand

> Hi everybody, I'm 19 and these are the things I want when I come to live in Bangkok for 6 months- 1 year
> 
>  a 1 br with a modern/ European interior, furnished
>  a maid every week
>  a motorcycle (upkeep, gas etc.)
>  to eat meat at every meal, doesn't have to be western style
>  a private language tutor for 2 hours/week
>  hobby lessons- martial arts, cooking... not all at once, one at a time
>  bars/clubs 2x a week, again doesn't have to be ex-pat, just friendly and lively places
> ...


What is to be young....



: :Aussie:  :Aussie:  :Aussie:  :Aussie:

----------


## lozillionaire

I say go for it mate! You only live once and you aren't gonna get anywhere doing research! Live your life and make mistakes - you are young enough to live and learn from them!

----------


## superman

> I say go for it mate! You only live once and you aren't gonna get anywhere doing research


I'm sorry to disagree, but I do.

----------


## lozillionaire

Just make your mind up and keep your return ticket open!

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by YoungGun
> 
> 
> No I'm not gone. but I am after this post. This forum is disgusting. All of you flaming each other, posting completely offtopic, being accusatory, immature, and sloppy. Seriously most poster's behavior here is positively absurd. 
> 
> 
> If you think this forum is absurd, wait until you arrive in Thailand.


The circus is fun.......until the clown takes his makeup off!!  :Yup:

----------

